# Ms Exchange 2003 - User account locked



## jvisser (May 11, 2009)

Every morning my account is locked. So I cannot acces my outlook exchange mail untill I went onto the server and take the tick off to unlock my account. What can I do to fix this problem...? I never tipe in the wrong password.. I don't know what is causing my account to be locked out. I also disabled my credential manager, but no luck. I'm running on Windows Vista bussiness 32 bit OS, and I'm using Office 2007. Please let me know if their is something I can do to stop my account from being locked out every day... Thanks


----------



## youdaM (Jun 18, 2009)

hi 
try the Account Lockout and Management Tools , you can download this tool from 
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...9C-91F3-4E63-8629-B999ADDE0B9E&displaylang=en

Regards 
Youda Martziano


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

probably you can check the disk quota assigned to your exchange account
that might be causing the problem


----------

